# peanut butter kisses



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I have too much time on my hands but here goes...









and what is peanut butter without milk.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

That is just too adorable it was my smile for the day Love them!!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Cuuute! Tilly has a splash of milk every morning after her breakfast. They look like they are sharing very nicely  xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww now!!!!!

They have well and truly put my 'attempt' at a collage to shame!!!  

V impressed Donna 

xxx


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Those are just fabulous Donna  Love the peanut butter kisses, and those noses in the milk are adorable.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Now I'll be thinking every time I see a picture of Willow's nose that she has a milky muzzle.
Love the peanut butter kisses.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

And on that lovely note, and with a smile on my face I wish you all 'good night'!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Awww now!!!!!
> 
> They have well and truly put my 'attempt' at a collage to shame!!!
> 
> ...


No way! I made everyone in the house look at Molly's collage. It was awesome and she is beautiful!!! She makes me want a white poo but I would never be able to keep it clean.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

AWHHH . . that is a great job on the pictures!!! Sami and Carley both LOVE peanut butter AND milk as well. If I ever have to give a yucky pill I always use peanut butter! Works every time.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> No way! I made everyone in the house look at Molly's collage. It was awesome and she is beautiful!!! She makes me want a white poo but I would never be able to keep it clean.


If ever you are tempted just think 'Muckheap' aka Meadow. AND another thing about having a pale coloured dog is you are forced to acknowledge that the dark coloured one, in our case Jenna, is just as filthy, but it doesn't show


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha totally cute! Xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Von said:


> If ever you are tempted just think 'Muckheap' aka Meadow. AND another thing about having a pale coloured dog is you are forced to acknowledge that the dark coloured one, in our case Jenna, is just as filthy, but it doesn't show


So funny!! I think my hands are pretty full with two. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

They are so gorgeous, looks like they enjoyed the photo shoot as much as we all did looking at the pictures, sooo cute


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

they are just so adorably cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Inspired by the peanut butter kisses, I coated a spoon, and held it for Jenna and Meadow to share, they both licked blissfully at it, sharing contentedly - what a long way we have come from those early days


----------



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

They look so good together! Love the peanut butter shots.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Wow, wonderful photo's, I can't start on these collages - I'd never stop!! (ok, more like i'd never manage it so am not going to try!).


----------

